# Sobrevoltaje en juguete, el color del fogonazo indica...



## rub3n (Jun 5, 2017)

Hola a todos, vuelvo a pedir ayuda y esta vez con algo que realmente sí que me haría feliz devolver a la vida porque es un regalo de reyes (6 de enero en España) de cuando tenía 5 o 6 años, ya hace más de un cuarto de siglo.
Hace unos 3 o 4 años al verlo en el armario decidí encenderlo y no encontraba su cable de alimentación y me pasó lo que muchas veces en mi vida y que puedo prometer y prometo que no me va a pasar más, nunca meteré un voltaje más alto del que requiera el aparato!

El caso es que como todo lo que le metes más voltaje, petó, y en esta ocasión ahora que lo he abierto sí es evidente que hubo un fogonazo y está bien localizado, entonces me pregunto si en electronica esto te da pistas concisas de por dónde empezar o no tiene nada que ver. Lo pregunto porque he pensado en quitar un componente de cada de los que ha por esa zona y comprarlos nuevos porque estimo que no me costará más de un par de euros yendo a tienda física, pero claro, si eso no es un indicativo de dónde está lo dañado puedo volverme loco porque hay muchos componentes en poco espacio como se puede ver en la foto.

Lo primero que he hecho al abrirlo y ver el CI y dada la experiencia reciente es mirar su código y ver cuánto voltaje aguanta y casi doy por descartado que se haya quemado porque juraría que quemé el aparato metiendo 9 o 12 V, y ese en teoría aguanta hasta los 12V, el aparato en general sólo 6V y así lo indica en al lado del jack hembra. 

Mi querido viejo amigo en cuestión:













Como siempre, doy las gracias de antemano porque sé que entre todos voy a revivir a mi graciosete amigo, le gustaba mucho contar chistes malos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2017)

Y ahora ¿ Yo que hice ?  


  

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
Si aparecen muestras de algo quemado es un buen punto como para comenzar a cambiar partes.

Mira el código de ese transistor y lo cambias, cuidando de colocar en el sitio correcto las patas.


----------



## rub3n (Jun 5, 2017)

Jajajaja!

Buen nick, le va bien para este foro.

Pues así lo haré entonces, sacaré esos negros que son como condensadores y el condensador azul del lado, empezaré por ahí o mejor aún al sacarlo voy a intentar aprender a medirlos así no voy dando palos de ciego. Ya me toca saber medir estas cosas si es que me gusta tanto la electrónica.


----------



## dladystarlight (Jun 6, 2017)

Yo comenzaría cambiando los componentes que dices, pero además asegúrate de que no se ha dañado ninguna pista del circuito impreso.
Por suerte es una placa de las de hace 20 años, sin componentes de montaje superficial, es un buen proyecto para familiarizarte con la detección y reparación de averías.
Por cierto, quizá no se estropeó por tensión, pero pudo ser que la polaridad estuviese cambiada en el alimentador...


----------



## victor joel (Jun 7, 2017)

imvestiga el circuito de alimentacion asi podras dar con la falla


----------



## Djose (Jun 7, 2017)

Alguien que me explique por que ahi en ese circuito las resistencia no estan en una misma postura si no en diferente.


----------



## dladystarlight (Jun 7, 2017)

Djose dijo:


> Alguien que me explique por que ahi en ese circuito las resistencia no estan en una misma postura si no en diferente.


En principio da igual la posición, siguen teniendo el mismo valor resistivo en cualquier posición..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2017)

Djose dijo:


> Alguien que me explique por que ahi en ese circuito las resistencia no estan en una misma postura si no en diferente.


Y ¿ Por que deberían de estar iguales ?

Algunas podrían ser:
Aprovechar espacio de PCB
Disipación
Facilidad de montaje
Gusto del diseñador


----------



## rub3n (Jun 12, 2017)

Hola!

Actualizo esto un poco con una pregunta un poco offtopic






Este fin de semana le retiré esos 2 condensadores y el negro, que es de 3 patas, debajo es d´donde más negro estaba por lo que creo que ahí empezó todo, además al retirarlo una pata se desprendió sin hacer tirones ni nada.
Luego iba a comprar esos 2 que he retirado, pero creo que voy a comprar el negro de 3 patas (como el del WhatsApp) y un multimetro, pero veo que en el rango de precios aceptables que estoy dispuesto a gastar, que son unos 20€ hay muchísima variedad, yo simplemente quiero poder medir componentes electronicos, ya sea condesadores, smds, diodos, resistencias y todas estas cosas, viendo vídeos hablan del "capacitómetro" y que algunos no traen pero yo ese dato no lo sé ver en las páginas. 
Alguno de estos 3 me sirve para estos menesteres?

http://www.diotronic.com/multimetro-500v-catii-10a_30419/
http://www.diotronic.com/multimetro-digital-600v-19-ran_30348/
http://www.diotronic.com/tester-3-dig-10a-600v-multius_25527/

Esta tarde iré a comprar e iré actualizando a ver si reanimo al 2XL.


Por cierto, el código del negro es k 40d  c8550d y haciendo una búsqueda de sus características me pareció ver que aguantaba mucho voltaje, por lo que me quedé un poco sorprendido y no me cuadraba con lo que yo lo había quemado, a no ser que no haya metido 19v en lugar de 6, sino que le metiera 220V directamente no sé de qué manera.


----------



## AZ81 (Jun 12, 2017)

Puestos a elegir, el último.


----------



## rub3n (Jun 13, 2017)

Era por poner unos dentro del rango de precios, lo unico para lo que lo usaré es para cuando se me averíe algo y poder arreglarlo que es una cosa que me gusta, así que no tengo grandes pretensiones con el aparato.

Tengo una duda: Tengo un par de fuentes de alimentaicón de PC petadas y desmontadas que les saqué ventilador y guardaba las placas para quitarles piezas, ahora me he fijado que tienen de estos negros de 3 patas, el caso es que el e código no coincide con el de mi robot, pero en tamaño sí, cómo podría estar seguro si me sirve? Es decir, con los condensadores si le pones por arriba de voltaje y amperaje te valen, no? El caso es no poner por debajo, pero en estos negros no se ve nada de eso, ¿cómo puedo saber si me vale?
El código de este de la fuente de PC es 431AZ y el del robot  C8550D busco y veo sus datasheets pero para mí es chino.


----------



## analogico (Jun 14, 2017)

rub3n dijo:


> El código de este de la fuente de PC es 431AZ y el del robot  C8550D busco y veo sus datasheets pero para mí es chino.



el 431 no sirve


----------



## rub3n (Jun 14, 2017)

He mirado en AE y hay varios, necesito saber un par de cosas, a ver si me podéis ayudar con eso, si no recuerdo mal con el de la batería me comentó una persona que me enlazó al artículo del mofset que necesitaba en cuestión, la parte de arriba es la marca, me podéis confirmar si estos que enlazo la parte de arriba que sale es la marca o indica algún valor que debo tener en cuenta?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img...0V-0-5A-C8550-to92-Straight/32812908838.html#

Además ese primero (más barato) dice S8550, pero en el título pone C8550, y luego he visto este un pelín más caro que sí dice C8550 en el componente

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...2-Original-authentic/1949429_32697581746.html

En este segundo además el otro número (que me gustaría saber qué indica) está abajo, que imagino que esto es indiferente...


----------



## analogico (Jun 14, 2017)

ese"3 patas" son comunes en equipos de esa epoca, busca en aparatos viejos radios o jugetes


----------



## palurdo (Jun 15, 2017)

rub3n dijo:


> He mirado en AE y hay varios, necesito saber un par de cosas, a ver si me podéis ayudar con eso, si no recuerdo mal con el de la batería me comentó una persona que me enlazó al artículo del mofset que necesitaba en cuestión, la parte de arriba es la marca, me podéis confirmar si estos que enlazo la parte de arriba que sale es la marca o indica algún valor que debo tener en cuenta?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img...0V-0-5A-C8550-to92-Straight/32812908838.html#
> 
> ...



Yo tengo S8550D y SS8550 nuevos (el primero es compatible con el 2SC8550D/KTC8550D y el segundo aguanta el doble de corriente, es un transistor asiático PNP similar al 2N2907A aunque con algo más de corriente y algo menos de voltaje). 

Si vives en la capital igual te puedo pasar algunos (yo hace una semana que salí de una operación en el H general y no me puedo mover de casa) o si no te envío por correo una carta. Será mucho más rápido que pedirlos a AE.


----------



## rub3n (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola, te agradezco el ofrecimiento! no soy de la capital, y lo de poner los enlaces era para saber la info que necesito para comprarlo, de estos creo que puedo encontrar en tiendas de electrónica, ahora en un rato llamaré y a ver si tienen y a qué precio, como me cobren más de 50-60 ct tiraré de AE, prisa no tengo.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 16, 2017)

Por las tiendas de aquí es probable que te ofrezcan el 2N2907A  como equivalente (y tampoco estaría mal). No vale caro, entre 5 y 10ctm por transistor. El que seguro si que tienen es el BC327, el cual también sirve y es bastante común ya que es europeo, solo que tendrías que darle la vuelta al patillas 180°, es decir, colocarlo al reves.

El S8550D lo puedes pillar de Aliexpress sin problema. Yo los que en su día pillé me han salido buenos. Eso sí aproveché una oferta de 200pc por 1.2€.

Yo tampoco soy de Valencia capital, pero un hermano mio trabaja en un departamento de ingeniería de la Politécnica, y no le importaría entregar un paquete si pasaras por allí. Pero eso ya como veas.

En cualquier caso ya nos contarás si has podido reparar el  aparato.

Lo que preguntas de los otros códigos, pues si, por ejemplo el 331 es el fabricante. A veces es el número de serie, pero lo que importa es que la referencia sea la misma o equivalente.


----------



## rub3n (Jun 16, 2017)

Me han sablado 30 ct, pero yo que ahora he visto lo que es montar un negocio y tener que llegar a pagar todo entiendo que no es lo mismo comprarlo a una fabrica que en una tienda al pormenor, entiendo que se tienen que ganar la vida.

me ha dado un S8550

Ya os contaré si con esto vuelve a la vida o no, cosa que ahora tengo bastantes dudas porque he visto por ahí que aguanta 40V y yo tenía recuerdo de haberlo quemado con 19V, lo que no cuadra.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 16, 2017)

Pueden influir muchas otras cosas aparte de que los 40 voltios son entre base y colector porque entre emisor y colector soportan unos 25V. Pero si al alimentarlo con 19 voltios la circuitería hizo que por el transistor pasará mucho más corriente de lo que podía soportar ahí tienes el fallo. De todas formas asegúrate que las resistencias al menos miren lo que tienen que medir. (Si me dan menos de lo que marca en su cuerpo no te asustes es normal estar conectadas pero si miden más yo que tú la cambiaría)





rub3n dijo:


> Me han sablado 30 ct, pero yo que ahora he visto lo que es montar un negocio y tener que llegar a pagar todo entiendo que no es lo mismo comprarlo a una fabrica que en una tienda al pormenor, entiendo que se tienen que ganar la vida.



Hombre tanto como ganarse la vida vendiendo pequeños transistores no creo. El modelo de negocio tecnológico es un modelo de muy poco margen beneficios. Yo tenía una tienda también dónde vendía material informático, y el beneficio que tenía sobre lo que vendía era del 5% sobre el cual el gobierno cobraba un 4% de un impuesto llamado recargo de equivalencia (cuando el IVA subió del 18 al 21 el recargo de equivalencia paso del 4 al 5.2%) si a eso le sumamos el 1% de del banco al pagar con tarjeta el beneficio era cero. Así que al final tuve que buscarme la vida y buscar proveedores fuera del canal de distribución que tenía por contrato y tampoco fue mucho mejor. A mí lo que me daba un poquito de dinero eran las reparaciones. 

Si a ti te han cobrado 30 centimos, sí el vendedor ha sido legal el los ha comprado a su distribuidor por 25 centimos cada uno. Y si ha sido listo los ha comprado en aliexpress y los vende a mismo precio que los venden las demás tiendas. Créeme que uno de los transistores que te he dicho antes que es equivalente vale mucho más barato en las tiendas electrónica. Éste vale así de claro porque por aquí hay pocos y se aprovechan de la exclusividad.

Yo hace unos años creo que fue en 2012 tenía que entregar un proyecto en un mes el cual requería de unos diodos de alta luminosidad. Pillé me parece que entonces era por ebay, un paquete de 100 leds de alta luminosidad verdes me parece que me costaron unos 2 € o no llega. Cómo se me echaba el tiempo encima y el plazo era cerrado para el prototipo fui a comprar unos cuantos leds a una tienda de electrónica donde solía ir mucho. Por 10 leds pagué cerca de 10 €. Tristemente los leds chinos llegaron dos días antes de que acabara el plazo, hice dos prototipos uno con los leds de la tienda y otro con los que me vinieron de China y los chinos se veían bastante más aunque tampoco estaban tan mal los de la tienda. Ha sido la última vez que compré leds en una tienda de por aquí. Y ahora mismo en casa tengo leds seguramente si no es para toda la vida casi.


----------



## Raivaleri (Jun 25, 2017)

Djose dijo:


> Alguien que me explique por que ahi en ese circuito las resistencia no estan en una misma postura si no en diferente.




Esa postura que mencionas es porque basicamente las pistas en esos años se hacian a mano y el espacio no era tan bien calculado como en la actualidad. asi para ahorrar las colocaban unas horizontal y otras verticalmente, sin que afectara el circuito.





palurdo dijo:


> Pueden influir muchas otras cosas aparte de que los 40 voltios son entre base y colector porque entre emisor y colector soportan unos 25V. Pero si al alimentarlo con 19 voltios la circuitería hizo que por el transistor pasará mucho más corriente de lo que podía soportar ahí tienes el fallo. De todas formas asegúrate que las resistencias al menos miren lo que tienen que medir. (Si me dan menos de lo que marca en su cuerpo no te asustes es normal estar conectadas pero si miden más yo que tú la cambiaría)
> 
> Como dice el amigo palurdo, las resistencias son muy importantes que mantengan su valor original, principalmente RC o RE que drenan mas cantidad de corriente. revisalas,


----------

